# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  El cultivo de quinua en la costa del Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Abro este tema para que los interesados puedan intercambiar información sobre el cultivo de la quinua en la costa del Perú, ya que hay muchos interesados en sembrar este "súper grano" en la región costera del país, y no existe mucha información al respecto. 
Espero que les interese esta posibilidad, ya que el momento que está viviendo la quinua en el mundo amerita que entre los peruanos veamos la manera de explotar mejor esta maravilla de nuestra biodiversidad, con la finalidad de llegar a ser -lo más pronto posible- los principales productores y exportadores de quinua del mundo.  :First:  
¡No desaprovechemos esta excelente oportunidad!, así que a ordenar este negocio para hacer realidad lo que planteo más arriba. 
Saludos y éxitos para todos los productores y exportadores de quinua del Perú.  :Wink: Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Cultivo de banano en la costa Seminario El cultivo de la Quinua para condiciones de costa Cultivo de quinua en el perú Cultivo de Kiwicha en la Costa

----------

Clemente Daniel Tirado, kamyllaqp, Michl, Vicky Hurtado

----------


## Clemente Daniel Tirado

Que bueno, justo estoy interesado en sembrar Quinua, me mandaron una hoja de costos, yo quiero sembrar en Virú, La libertad. Que variedad me recomiendan??

----------


## ALFA

La variedad SALCEDO  yla ultima variedad ALTIPLANO 431 han dado buenos resultados en la costa.

----------


## Clemente Daniel Tirado

Gracias, estuve conversando con un amigo que ha trabajdo en chimbote en quinua, pero me dice que para los meses de verano es dificil la siembra, solo en Arequipa se que siembran todo el año, no tieens alguna ideaa?

----------

Pablo pas

----------


## Edgar S.H

Que variedades sembraron en Chimbote y cuales tuvieron mejores resultados. Rendimiento, época de siemba. Gracias por la respuesta

----------


## Clemente Daniel Tirado

Alguien porfavor podria darme razón si puedo ir al INIA  en Lima a preguntar por los diferentes cultivares de quinua?? o tengo que contactarme con alguien primeroo

----------


## Rogelio Leon

Hola, Para todos los interesados en el cultivo de Quinua, 
 pueden escribir un correo a administracion@cropsperu.com. EL equipo técnico deCROPS PERÜ se pondrá en contacto con ustedes, para absolver sus dudas con respecto a la producción de Quinua. 
Tenemos experiencia en el cultivo en costa, bajo diferentes contextos y niveles tecnológicos, además proveemos semillas e insumos para su producción.

----------

rolando jorge

----------


## Rogelio Leon

Hola clemente, 
mande un correo a administracion@cropsperu.com con sus dudas que un miembro del equipo técnico de CROPS PERÚ se podrá en contacto con usted.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, Para todos los interesados en el cultivo de Quinua, 
>  pueden escribir un correo a administracion@cropsperu.com. EL equipo técnico deCROPS PERÜ se pondrá en contacto con ustedes, para absolver sus dudas con respecto a la producción de Quinua. 
> Tenemos experiencia en el cultivo en costa, bajo diferentes contextos y niveles tecnológicos, además proveemos semillas e insumos para su producción.

 Hola Rogelio: 
Disculpen que insista tanto con lo mismo, pero les pido que en la medida de los posible, intercambien información a través los distintos tema en AgroFórum, y no intercambiar dicha información a través de correos privados. 
La idea de AgroFórum es que dicha información quede publicada aquí para que esté a disposición de TODOS los que deseen acceder a ella. Se trata básicamente de aportar con nuestro conocimiento, para que éste pase a otros de manera libre y gratuita. El problema de la Educación es el principal motivo de muchos de los males del Perú y el resto del mundo, y ya que no podemos hacer mucho al respecto como simples ciudadanos, al menos contribuyamos con lo que cada uno de nosotros sabe, para que otros puedan aprender y así puedan aplicar lo aprendido, para mejor como personas y como sociedad.  
Por favor utilicen los mensajes y correos privados, estrictamente cuando la información sea de carácter confidencial. Y si necesitan ayuda para publicar fotos, videos y/o archivos, me avisan para darles una mano. 
Finalmente vuelvo a invitar a todos los que estén interesados en este tema, a que hagan sus consultas y planteen sus dudas aquí; y sobre todo, vuelvo a invitar a aquellos que más saben sobre el cultivo de quinua en la costa del Perú, a que participen desinteresadamente, intercambiando información técnica y comercial, que consideren de acceso público... Sé que toma tiempo y uno no recibe nada a cambio, pero uno también "aprende enseñando", y al final las oportunidades caen por si solas al demostrar capacidad y conocimiento en el tema. 
Saludos a todos y espero podamos ver pronto los comentarios de los expertos en la materia... ¿Dónde están los moderadores de AgroFórum?  :Confused:

----------

endam, Josue Cabanillas Garcia, ore400

----------


## Paolo Cesar Huaman Yupa

la mas recomendable para el norte es la salcedo , responde bien para esos climas

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Rogelio Leon

Para obtener buenos rendimientos en Costa, básico 4 cosas.  *1. Variedad adecuada:* La misma variedad no responde bien en toda la costa. Dependiendo de las condiciones climáticas y tecnológicas, se dispone de: Salcedo INIA, Altiplano, Hualhuas y Pasankalla  *2. época de siembra correcta:* El paso de flor a cuajado de granos requiere temperaturas menores a 25 grados. Por encima, los rendimientos disminuyen. Esto se da aproximadamente a los 2-3 meses después de la siembra.  *3. lograr una planta bien conformada:* promoviendo en las etapas iniciales una competencia para estimular a las más vigorosas.Luego al desahije dejar de 20 a 30 plantas como máximo por metro lineal. Con esto, mas una buena nutrición consigues plantas altas, con un buen grosor de tallo y buen tamaño de panoja  *4. Sanidad:* Evaluaciones periódicas. En Costa Norte, en etapas iniciales, tener cuidado con prodiplosis, en costa central esta muy fuerte el mildiu y la mosca minadora. utilicen Manejo integrado de plagas (MIP) eso les va a ayudar bastante.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, jssr

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Rogelio: 
Muchas gracias por el aporte a este tema, pues de eso se trata... de ir intercambiando información sin necesidad de explicarlo todo en un solo post.  
Ahora la idea es contrastar tu información con la de otros usuarios, para que cada uno vaya formando sus propias conclusiones, por lo que espero que más personas capacitadas empiecen también a participar como tú, para desarrollar este tema con mayor profundidad. 
No se olviden de subir fotos cuando puedan, pues las imágenes son importantes para mostrar lo que con texto explicamos. 
Yo pregunto, ¿bajo qué condiciones de ph y EC se desarrolla mejor la quinua en la costa? 
Saludos

----------


## dheredia0988

Hola, 
Estoy probando cultivar Quinua en Chincha, específicamente en el distrito de El Carmen, mi idea era hacer una prueba de 1 Ha durante el verano, solo para ver el comportamiento del cultivo en la zona y las dificultades. Entiendo que la mejor época sería en Julio o Agosto. Hace 1 semana sembré 1/2 Ha, sin embargo los primeros brotes fueron atacados por "Tijeretas", ahora estoy pensando aplicar Alfacipermetrina y volver a sembrar. La semilla que estoy usando es INIA Altiplano 431, cosechada en su sede de La Molina en Lima, sembrada durante su curso de manejo de quinua, y que tuvo buena productividad. Estoy usando un sistema de riego por goteo. 
Luego de hacer la prueba les comentaré como resulta la aplicación del insecticida.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado dheredia0988: 
Lo que tú has hecho es algo inteligente según mi parecer, ya que hay que estudiar cómo se comporta el cultivo en sus respectivos terrenos para ver si éste se desarrolla favorablemente, y para aprender acerca del manejo del este cultivo en general. 
Les recomiendo a todos intercambiar ese tipo de información, pero traten siempre de acompañar el texto con algunas imágenes o videos para ser lo más explícito posible, y de paso para ver si pueden recibir algunos comentarios o sugerencias para seguir mejorando su cultivo de prueba. 
Ojo también con la sobreproducción, porque muchísima gente está interesada en este cultivo, como con el tema de los arándanos. 
Muchas gracias por tu aporte y espero le encuentres la vuelta al cultivo rápido, porque la demanda hoy en día está muy buena, y nunca se sabe hasta cuándo durará acompañada de los buenos precios. De todas formas, también hay una demanda interna en aumento que exige disminución en los precios, así que espero les vaya bien a todos los que se aventuren con este cultivo. 
Saludos

----------


## VICTOR ROMERO

Estimados vengo conduciendo el cultivo de quinua orgánica  en suelos arenosos eriazos salinos y pobres de los desiertos costeños de Perú y con el fin de masificar este cultivo en la costa para que este al alcanze de todos los peruanos y el excedente para exportación de la quinua de buena calidad. Siendo este grano de alta calidad y cantidad proteica, grasas, carbohidratos, vitaminas y minerales y desde hace poco se le quiere dar apoyo para su consumo de la gente a nivel mundial propuesto por la FAO como el alimento completo base para la seguridad alimentaria mundial, espero que lo tengan en cuenta ahora que se viene el año de la agricultura familiar, deseo éxitos en la gestión que realizan. estoy para servirles, les puedo alcanzar información, fotos al respecto, contactarse,  Ing. Víctor Romero Fernández, telefono 051954636836, vromero1960@hotmail.com.

----------


## VICTOR ROMERO

Estimados vengo conduciendo el cultivo de quinua orgánica  en suelos arenosos eriazos salinos y pobres de los desiertos costeños de Perú y con el fin de masificar este cultivo en la costa para que este al alcanze de todos los peruanos y el excedente para exportación de la quinua de buena calidad. Siendo este grano de alta calidad y cantidad proteica, grasas, carbohidratos, vitaminas y minerales y desde hace poco se le quiere dar apoyo para su consumo de la gente a nivel mundial propuesto por la FAO como el alimento completo base para la seguridad alimentaria mundial, espero que lo tengan en cuenta ahora que se viene el año de la agricultura familiar, deseo éxitos en la gestión que realizan. estoy para servirles, les puedo alcanzar información, fotos al respecto, contactarse,  Ing. Víctor Romero Fernández, telefono 051954636836, vromero1960@hotmail.com.

----------


## dheredia0988

Gracias Bruno por las recomendaciones. 
Como bien dices has dicho el cultivo de Quinua a despertado el interés de muchas personas y empresas, no solo en el Perú. Este año va a ser determinante para ver como se desarrolla el precio a mediados del año. Creo que los precios se podrán mantener al menos este año y definitivamente en los años futuros habrá que desarrollar alguna estrategia comercial para que sea rentable, ya sea producción por volumen o generando valor agregado o transformación al producto. El gobierno debería monitorear los esfuerzos de otros países como Corea, China y USA para desarrollar este cultivo, ya que eso perjudicaría a nuestros exportadores.

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

En costa norte desde Chepen hasta Lambayeque (Jayanca, Motupe) se esta sembrando Quinua, variedad Salcedo Inia y Altiplano, con muy buenos resultados en cuanto a rendimientos, en siembra por gravedad como por goteo. Tenemos en stop semilla y brindamos asesoría técnica del cultivo en cualquiera de los métodos de siembra. Este siembra de QUINUA en Costa norte esta comprobado.

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

La alfacipermetrina es un producto muy toxico y ya esta desfasado, hoy en dia se emplean productos mas precisos y buenos no solo en control de tijeretas sino también contra gusanos de tierra y del follaje. este producto se aplica junto con la semilla y te protege 25 días después de la siembra.  Celular *0197523

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

sembrar la variedad salcedo Inia es muy buena en costa norte, tanto en siembra tradicional como por goteo. Esta comprobado.

----------


## Jose Massa

Buenos días,
estoy por sembrar mis primeras 2 hectáreas de quinua en Ica y quisiera saber si  alguno de ustedes ya está sembrando por Pisco, Ica o Nazca y me pueda ayudar con el tema de los costos iniciales y en lo posible visitarlo
Muchas gracias por su ayuda
Saludos
Jose Massa

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Estimado Jose:
En la costa norte ya se ha sembrado mas de 500 has de quinua tanto por gravedad como tecnificado, y todos con buenos resultados.
y si en costa norte ha ido muy bien, entonces en costa central debe ser igual, solo que hay que controlar un poco mas los problemas de
enfermedades, ya que costa central me parece ser un poco mas húmeda.
No se como lo VAS A sembrar pero aqui te alcanzao costos de producciòn de quinua. espero que te sirva 
Ing. Richard Delgado Astonitas 
cel. 979497767
RPM *0197523

----------


## Jose Massa

Hola Richard,
muchas gracias por tus comentarios.
Tu adjunto no lo puedo ver, será posible que me lo trates de pasar a mi correo josemassa@gmail.com
Al mismo tiempo quiero aprovechar para preguntarte cual es la mejor época para sembrar y cuanto es el periodo vegetativo
muchas gracias por tu ayuda
Saludos
jose

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Richard: 
Si puedes por favor pásame tu cuadro de costos de producción para ver si se puede subir al foro, ya que de seguro va a ser muy visto por otros usuarios. 
Envíamelo a mi correo para ver si lo puedo publicar, porque efectivamente no adjuntaste nada en tu mensaje. 
Muchas gracias por tu aporte y sigan intercambiando información al respecto. 
Saludos

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Saludos Estimado José, por supuesto te enviare los costos de Producción de quinua a tu correo antes mencionado, además déjame decirte que nosotros también tenemos en venta esta variedad y otras de semilla de quinua. asi que te podemos vender, vienen en presentaciones en bolsas de 10 kg.                                                                                                      Saludos Richard.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, cumplo con publicar el archivo de Richard Delgado, con los costos de producción de quinua, para que puedan intercambiar ideas y discutir con dicha información como punto de partida.  
Richard, crea un nuevo tema en el foro de Material Genético, y anuncia la venta de las semillas que tienes. Sube algunas fotos de la presentación, y deja que AgroFórum haga sus trabajo de "vendedor". Si necesitas ayuda para hacerlo, me avisas... ¡y muchas gracias por tu aporte a este tema.  :Clap2:  
Saludos 
PD: Jose, borré tus agradecimientos, pero te cuento que hay un botón "Gracias" en la parte de abajo de cada mensaje para que puedas hacerlo sin postear, porque si no los temas se pueden llenar de mensajes de agradecimiento. Saludos.

----------

Alberto Sanz Noriega, calonso, Jose Massa, Victor GF

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

si hoy 03/02/2014 te envié el formato de costos de producción a tu correo, súbelo al foro y ademásVar. Inia 2.jpg TE REMITO ALGUNAS FOTOS DE quinua sembrado en Lambayeque.       Tengo un video pero no se como colgarlo en la pagina ya que me pide la URL y lo tengo en mi ordenador.Var. Inia.jpg                 atte.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Richard

----------

Alper

----------


## juliocesar

hola a todos; grasias por abrir el tema y muy buena la idea planteada al inicio(arriba) sobre ser los numero 1 en exportacion de quinua. somos productores de aceitunas y oregano de aqui dela region sur en TACNA, que ahora por los bajos precios que presenta la produccion de oregano, estamos mirando con buenos ojos ala produccion de quinua. el detalle esta en la informacion que aun es desierta y les pediria porfavor brindar informacion tecnica, no importa alguna experiencia sobre su cultivo y bajo que parametros hasido realizado, para con algunos ajustes poder aplicarlas a nuestro medio.
grasias..

----------


## wilmeru

> si hoy 03/02/2014 te envié el formato de costos de producción a tu correo, súbelo al foro y ademásVar. Inia 2.jpg TE REMITO ALGUNAS FOTOS DE quinua sembrado en Lambayeque. Tengo un video pero no se como colgarlo en la pagina ya que me pide la URL y lo tengo en mi ordenador.Var. Inia.jpg atte. Richard

 
Estimados amigos. 
Para consultarles si por la zona de Quilmana cañete, hay alguna información sobre la tierra y el clima son apropiados. 
Adicionalmente, solo el riego es por goteo o tb puede ser regado en surcos. 
Gracias por tu respuesta

----------


## Luis Y garcia

Podria alguien enviar costos de campana para la quinua en la costa, riego por gravedad y meses de siembre en particular en el area de Piura.
Gracias

----------


## Luis Y garcia

Estimado Bruno,
Gracias por tus esfuerzos con el forum. Habria alguna manera de saber los meses de simebra en la Costa de Piura, Chulucanas, Sullana y San Lorenzo y
costos de campana con riego pr gravedad de la Quinua variedad Salcedo?
Aprecio tus respuesta.
Saludos,
Luis Y Garcia

----------


## jimm

amigos foristas les agradecería si pudieran publicar las fechas de los cursos del inia de cultivo de quinua y si pueden colgar información de rriego por goteo y su costo por hectárea de antemano le doy las gracias

----------


## AntonyJr

> Estimado Jose:
> En la costa norte ya se ha sembrado mas de 500 has de quinua tanto por gravedad como tecnificado, y todos con buenos resultados.
> y si en costa norte ha ido muy bien, entonces en costa central debe ser igual, solo que hay que controlar un poco mas los problemas de
> enfermedades, ya que costa central me parece ser un poco mas húmeda.
> No se como lo VAS A sembrar pero aqui te alcanzao costos de producciòn de quinua. espero que te sirva 
> Ing. Richard Delgado Astonitas 
> cel. 979497767
> RPM *0197523

 Buenas soy nuevo en el foro y estoy muy agradecido por la informacion pero quisiera unos alcances mas, estoy proyectandome a sembrar quinua en el departamento de Tacna y quisiera saber  el costo de produccion por hectarea en riego por gravedad, que variedad me recomiendan sembrar la Real o la Sajama, y por sus experiencias la quinua rinde mas por gravedad o riego tecnificado
de antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda.

----------


## RMurphy

Hola Clemente en el INIA contacta a la ingeniero Elsa Valladares es la experta y te brinda toda la información. En junio habrá un curso de siembra de quinua

----------


## RMurphy

Jimm empieza en junio, pero tienes que anotarte previamente, sugiero que llames al INIA y preguntes por la ingeniero Elsa Valladares. Ojalá te sirva el dato

----------


## Pedro Injante Silva

Amigos tengan cuidado se esta comercializando grano de quinua en vez de semilla, les recomiendo que se comuniquen con el experto en quinua del INIA - Rigoberto Estrada, o en INIA Vista Florida donde se han probado todas las variedades de quinua que el INIA a obtenido e especial para la sierra del Perú pero que últimamente se están adaptando a los valles de la costa.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Amigos tengan cuidado se esta comercializando grano de quinua en vez de semilla, les recomiendo que se comuniquen con el experto en quinua del INIA - Rigoberto Estrada, o en INIA Vista Florida donde se han probado todas las variedades de quinua que el INIA a obtenido e especial para la sierra del Perú pero que últimamente se están adaptando a los valles de la costa.

 Hola Pedro: 
Aprovecho tu respuesta para preguntarte cuál es la diferencia entre grano y semilla. Tengo entendido que el grano es la semilla procesada, pero me quedan mis dudas; y de paso te pregunto si lo mismo sucede con el grano y la semilla de chía. 
Gracias por tu respuesta. 
Saludos

----------


## Pedro Injante Silva

> Hola Pedro: 
> Aprovecho tu respuesta para preguntarte cuál es la diferencia entre grano y semilla. Tengo entendido que el grano es la semilla procesada, pero me quedan mis dudas; y de paso te pregunto si lo mismo sucede con el grano y la semilla de chía. 
> Gracias por tu respuesta. 
> Saludos

 Hola Bruno La diferencia es abismal. Si se tiene en cuenta que la semilla tiene el siguiente recorrido ante de llegar a los agricultores: Genética (que es propiedad del obtentor de la variedad), de ahí se obtiene la básica y posteriormente registrada, esta ultima categoría es la que se comercializa a la empresa semillerista, la cual debe de estar debidamente registrada ante la Autoridad de Semilla (PEAS - INIA) y al momento de sembrar esta semilla se registra ante el CODESE de cada región. La misma que tiene un registro del campo que incluye un plano de ubicación, procedencia de la semilla, el mismo que se acredita con la boleta de compra ante INIA (debido a que el obtentor de todas las variedades de quinua es el INIA) como la variedad Salcedo, altiplano etc. una vez sembrado el semillero, esta tiene de 3 a 04 inspecciones en campo y algunas veces son inopinadas, de encontrase mezcla varietal este campo es anulado y solo se comercializara para consumo humano que también es conocido como grano. En cuanto a los campos de semilla esta es cosechada procesada e etiquetada (debe de tener 02 etiquetas), de la fecha de cosecha a su caducidad de venderla como semilla no debe de pasar de 06 meses. de lo contrario se hace análisis para determinar su viabilidad, vigor etc, (se reetiqueta por solo 03 meses) una vez caducada esta fecha la semilla que no se comercializa debe de ser incinerada. La venta de grano por semilla tiene fuertes multas y el descomiso e incineración del grano, asi como la perdida de su registro de productor de la empresa semillerista.  Por lo que el agricultor debe de pedir su boleta de venta por su semilla, para garantizar su devolución de su dinero y asegurarse que lo que ha comprado es semilla y no grano y de esta manera usted evitara ser estafado. A de igual manera cualquier consulta sobre el manejo de quinua comunicarse con los expertos del Cuzco y Puno (que son los obtentores de estas variedades) Ing. Rigoberto Estrada, e ing. Alpaza Esperando Bruno haber dado respuesta a tu pregunta Atte Pedro Injante Silva Investigador Agrario de INIA Vista Florida

----------


## yulianis30

saludos para todos, estoy sembrando quinua en la costa, me gustaría saber como hago para evitar usar insecticidas, o recomiéndenme alguno que tenga menor impacto de contaminación

----------


## jorgeluisleivapiedra

En vez de aplicar cualquier insecticida o cualquier producto has una evaluaciòn de tu campo y determina la cantidad de insectos plagas y de que tipo son; asi podras hacer uso de trampas amarillas y de otro tipo con la que puedes no solo capturar adultos, si no tambien posturas de lepidoteros comedores de follaje que después manualmemente las puedes eliminar sin hacer uso de agroquimicos.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## rogertenorio

quiero sembrar quinua en norte chico, Consulta , cuanto de agua necesita la quinua, m3/ha 
saludos

----------

olga_luna

----------


## Michl

Buenos días Srs me gustaría saber si hay experiencias en cultivos de quinua sembrados en Pisco y  que variedad.  POR FAVOR un costó  de produccion  y fechas de siembra para este lugar. Gracias por la respuesta de antemano.

----------


## calonso

Buenos días, 
Estoy buscando información acerca de siembra de quinua y chía en la costa norte, en Pacanguilla, Lambayeque. Donde se peude encontrar cualquier tipo de información acerca de la siembra, manejo del cultivo y de la cosecha. 
Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Comparto con ustedes algo de información sobre el tema:   

> En el link siguiente comparto resultados del ensayo Comparativo de Cultivares Europeos de Quinua en Condiciones de la Costa de Perú, que hicimos hace algunos años con el invalorable apoyo de los investigadores Ángel Mujica y Sven-Erik Jacobsen: Cultivos Andinos FAO - INTRODUCCION
> Espero les sea de utilidad.
> Saludos,  *Germán Soldevilla T.* *TECFRESH SAC*

  

> Un poco de información sobre quinua, esperamos les sirva, ademas si necesitan asesoramiento sobre sistemas de riego, nuestra representada puede asesorarles ya que también nos dedicamos a la venta e instalacion de sistemas de riego tecnificado de todo tipo, aspersión, goteo, microaspersion, nebulizadores, así como sistemas manuales , hidráulicos y automatizados con experiencia de 10 años en el campo de la agricultura y una experiencia en el extranjero en la mina Peñasquito de Zacatecas. 
> Esperando sea útil para usted, nos despedimos 
> Atentamente.  
> Julio Cesar Cisneros Fernandez
> #949043958

 Ver PDF Adjunto. 
Saludos

----------

calonso

----------


## Lu Estrada

buenos dias, quisiera saber la variedad indicada para la zona costera de huarmey, casma y barranca y cual es el promedio de inversion por hectarea. gracias

----------


## percuper

hola. el cultivo de quinua me parece q es una alternativa muy rentable por eso estoy en proyecto a sembrar unas cuantas ha. en nasca, ya q como usteds saben en nasca lo q nos falta es el agua tenemos muy poca agua. por eso por favor les pido q me brinden información de costo de producción de quinua en costa y donde podría adquirir las semillas. por favor les pido  q me ayuden a concretar mi pequeño proyecto.

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Hola Percuper, te indico el costo por hectárea de siembra de quinua es de 10,000 nuevos soles. El costo de semilla Var. Salcedo INIA para costa su precio es de S/. 40.00 ns. Lugar de Venta. Chiclayo. Celular 979497767.  RPM *0197523. Saludos. Previo deposito se envía la semilla. Ing. Richard Delgado Astonitas.

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Para esta zona debes sembrar Var. SALCEDO INIA precio por kilo de semilla es de S/. 40.00 ns y el cost de producción es de S/. 10,000 n.s. por goteo es mas rendimiento que siembra por gravedad.  Ing. Richard Delgado Astonitas. RPM *0197523. Punto de Venta: Chiclayo.

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

La quinua consume alrededor de 4500 m3 de agua por siembra en gravedad y de 3000-3500 m3 cuando la siembra se realiza por goteo. Ing. Richard Delgado Astonitas. RPM *0197523

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Estimado, para obtener esta información solo llamar al RPM *0197523 y celular 979497767 Zona de venta de semilla: Chiclayo. Ing. Richard Delgado Astonitas

----------


## yasmit

buenas noches.
tengo amigos interesados en instalar el cultivo de quinua en Barranca (norte chico)  pero un punto debil para ellos es la obtencion de la semilla. como se podria solucionar dicho impase ya que veo que ud ofrece dicha semilla.
saludos

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

comuníquese al cel. 979497767 y RPM *019752 y lo atenderemos con la semilla de quinua var. SALCEDO INIA. Ing. Richard Delgado Astonitas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

En cuanto al tema de precios, tuve una reunión el viernes con la empresa exportadora con la que estoy trabajando este producto, y me dijeron que pagarían S/.6.00 x Kg en campo por quinua blanca, mientras que por la roja podrían pagar hasta S/.12 x Kg en campo, al parecer porque todo el mundo ha sembrado o está sembrando la blanca, y se olvidaron de sembrar roja que también ha aumentado su demanda, por lo que parece que va estar escasa esta campaña y con mejores precios que la blanca. 
Estoy ofreciendo quinua blanca orgánica INIA Salcedo a US$5.70 FOB Callao y a US$4.95 la quinua convencional. 
Saludos

----------

luiszs

----------


## Hugo Guzman

Tenemos semilla de quinua, variedad Salcedo INIA producida en Puno, comunicarse al RPC 987251815 Hugo Guzmán Aguilar.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Necesitamos compartir fotos de los campos que están en producción y compartir información del manejo y los resultados para que el tema sea verdaderamente útil para ustedes y los demás interesados en este cultivo. 
Compartan lo que cada uno hace en campo, planteen preguntas, aprendan entre ustedes. Está bien que a través de este tema busquen y encuentren semillas, pero creo que falta mayor intercambio de información técnica y comercial, porque muchos están recién empezando, y es mejor estar bien informados para que no se lleven sorpresas después. Aprovechen esta herramienta que es AgroFórum, para que discutan sobre el cultivo de quinua y vean los campos de cada uno de ustedes, desde la comodidad de sus casas, y así puedan tomar mejores decisiones.  
Espero se animen a intercambiar más información, porque estoy seguro que este tema tiene aún muchísimo pan por rebanar. 
Saludos y éxitos para todos con la quinua.

----------


## luiszs

Hola buen día 
Estoy interesado en sembrar quinua, por favor podrían facilitarme información sobre el tema, así como precios de semillas e insumos que intervienen en este tipo de cultivo? desde ya muchas gracias. Pueden enviarme información al correo luis01_itf@hotmail.com 
un cordial saludo

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Existen empresas que brindan asesoria tecnica, pero por mi experiencia no son tan eficientes, debido a que la variabilidad de los ecosistemas en areas no muy extensas no permite hacer una recomendacion precisa... La variedad de quinua. INIA 431, obtenida en el 2013 esta adaptada tanto para la Sierra como tambien para la Costa, es tolerante a sequia y a la principal plaga fungosa que es el mildiu..Por otra parte tiene bajo contenido de saponina( 0.03%) es decir no es tan amarga.. Su contenido de proteina es de 16.19%. En cuanto a rendimiento supera ampliamente a las variedades tradicionales (1.2 TM), con INIA 431 se puede obtener 2.8 TM de grano..... La universidad San Antonio Abad del Cusco, es una de las instituciones que ha efectuado el mayor numero de investigaciones desde la epoca del Ing.Oscar Blanco, hermano de Hugo Blanco Galdos (el revolucionario). En esa universidad de dispone de un germoplasma de quinua muy bien actualizado, alli se dispone inclusive de una quinua especial para hacer palomitas de quinua.  Aca en USA se tiene cultivos extensos de quinua, pero en lugares con climas y suelos muy parecidos a los de Andes del Peru.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, calonso

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

La produccion de quinua con riego tecnificado puede mejorar sustancialmente mediante el uso de riego tecnificado.. Se han obtenido rendimientos de hasta 6 Tm por Ha con riego por goteo.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, calonso

----------


## calonso

Tengo una consulta para los que hayan sembrado quinua en el sur (Ica).  Que medidas toman para lidiar con los fuertes vientos. Hize una prueba  pequeña (.5 ha) y el viento ha doblado bastante del cultivo hasta el  piso. Hay alguna técnica en especial que estén empleando? 
Gracias.

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

La solucion mas adecuada y duradera es instalar corta vientos naturales, especies de arbustos de  rapido crecimiento.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Irene Sotomayor

Necesito asesoramiento en siembra de quinua en zonas que van desde los 2500 m.s.n.m hasta 3,800 m.s.n.m, favor comunicarse con el RPM #932496

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Irene Sotomayor, podemos asesorarte en la siembra de quinua, cuanta área vas a sembrar, que variedad y en que fecha. También podemos proporcionarte semilla de quinua de las variedades Salcedo INIA, Pasanckalla, Blanca de Junin, Negra Collana. mi cel. es 97997767 y * 0197523. Ing. Richard Delgado Astonitas

----------


## JuanLuis1150

Buenos días compañeros; 
Respecto a la quinua tengo un par de dudas: 
Qué insectos plaga de otros cultivos han sido reportados en quinua? tengo entendido que han habido reportes de chinches de maiz, pero no se cual otro. 
Saben si existen productos registrados para su uso exclusivo en quinua?  
Agradezco su respuesta

----------


## jsanchezv

Richard
que producto es el que reemplazaría a la Alfacipermetrina? y, pregunta para todos los que ya sembraron, tenemos experiencias con aplicacion de herbcidas para Quinua: dosis, momento, selectividad, que activo es?
gracias

----------


## evaskez

Buenas tardes, segun mi experiencia, Salcedo Inia es muy sensible a Mildiu y caida de hojas, si no se controla el ataque puede llegar al 80 y 90 % de la planta y  mas del 50 % de area foliar. Esa fue mi experiencia en Trujillo, Lo curioso es que dentro de las variedad habian otras variedades (Prueba de que no se venden semillas certificadas) habian una quinua roja, que notaba su tolerancia al mildiu no mas del 10% de ataque, pero segun me dicen no tiene mucha aceptacion en el mercado, no se cuan cierto sea eso. Un aporte para que puedan tomar sus precauciones.  20140529-0007.jpg 20140529-0005.jpg

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Nos han encargado organizar un evento de quinua en Chiclayo para el mes de setiembre en principio, orientado al tema productivo; por lo que les pido su colaboración para que me den algunas sugerencias de los temas que se podrían tratar y los expositores que podrían hacer dichas presentaciones. 
Les cuento que por un lado estamos llevando a un especialista en temas fitosanitarios, para que pueda dar algunas pautas de los productos que se pueden aplicar al cultivo en la costa peruana, junto a las dosis y métodos de aplicación. También estamos viendo la posibilidad de llevar a algún especialista del SENASA, para que pueda dar más información acerca de los resultados de los análisis de pesticidas que se hacen en su laboratorio, ya que me han informado que se han empezado a rechazar algunos contenedores por la presencia de residuos de pesticidas o productos químicos, que están por encima del nivel permitido. 
Quedo atento a sus sugerencias, y los mantendré al tanto de este evento para que los interesados puedan asistir.  *¡EL INGRESO SERÁ LIBRE PREVIA INSCRIPCIÓN!*  :Wink:

----------


## Frankro

Tenemos terrenos (hectáreas), para cultivo de quinua en la costa, están en la zona de Paramonga, tiene abundante agua a disposición para riego.  Deseamos alquilar terrenos para el cultivo, o asociarse con algún inversor para el cultivo de este producto.  Pueden contactarse directamente con el propietario llamando al Sr. Juan (celular: 968508428).

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Cultivo de quinua en la costa: ¿La solución para combatir su desabastecimiento?*   Las áreas de cultivo de la sierra son insuficientes para abastecer al mercado local, el cual se ve perjudicado por el boom exportador del cereal. Una quinua convencional procedente de la costa podría acabar con ese problema. ¿Cómo se lograría? 
Hasta dos tipos de quinua coexistirían en el mercado peruano en caso se concreten los proyectos impulsados por el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minagri) para masificar su cultivo en la costa, a tal punto que incluso se podría sustituir el cultivo de arroz por el de ese cereal. 
Ello motivaría que, por un lado, se tenga un tipo de quinua de calidad orgánica procedente de la sierra y, por el otro, uno de calidad convencional procedente de la costa. Ambos con diferencias de precios no tan grandes, que podrían satisfacer diferentes demandas. 
Esta parece ser la estrategia del Minagri para enfrentar el problema de la oferta insuficiente de quinua en el mercado local, generada por el boom de la exportación de ese producto. Y es que dicha medida aumentaría la oferta nacional del cereal, permitiendo abastecer a la desatendida demanda peruana, la cual ha visto incrementar los precios del producto. En esa línea, el cultivo de quinua en la costa ya comenzó. 
Alfonso Velásquez, presidente de Sierra Exportadora, manifiesta que el hábitat propicio y adecuado para el cultivo de la quinua es el andino, pero es innegable que en la sierra existen insuficientes áreas para abastecer la inmensa demanda mundial y local. La alternativa a esta restricción geográfica está en la costa. 
Entonces, tienen sentido las políticas del Minagri para incrementar la superficie para la siembra de quinua en la costa. No obstante, es necesario señalar las desventajas que hacen que los cultivos de quinua de esta región pierdan calidad respecto a los de la sierra: una de ellas, quizás la más importante, es la presencia de plagas, las cuales no existen en la sierra debido a la altitud. Dichas plagas requieren el uso de pesticidas y químicos, que afectan la calidad final del producto. 
Pero no todo es negativo. La gran ventaja que presenta la quinua es que requiere menor cantidad de agua que otros cultivos costeros, como el arroz. De aquí se desprende el principal motivo que hace beneficioso el cultivo del cereal en la costa. 
El factor agua también juega un papel importante en la sierra, región en la que existe heterogeneidad en la producción de la quinua. Arequipa, por ejemplo, pese a contar con menos área, produce más que Ayacucho. La diferencia en productividad, de acuerdo a José Luis Rabines, de la Dirección General de Competitividad Agraria del Minagri, se debe principalmente a que en el primer departamento el manejo del agua es tecnificado. 
Hasta hace poco la exportación de quinua era 60% orgánico y 40% convencional. Estos porcentajes podrían revertirse sin que ello signifique un menor volumen para ambos, afirma Rabines. Además, la diferencia en precios de quinua orgánica y convencional no es tan alta. Es por esa razón que el número de personas que están apostando por la quinua convencional de la costa está en aumento.  *UNA OFERTA VARIADA*
Los beneficios de la quinua no solo son reconocidos en el Perú. Tal es así que ya hay producción de ese cereal en otras latitudes. De acuerdo a Velásquez, Uruguay uno de los principales productores de arroz del mundo ya produce quinua en sus zonas costeras, mientras que Estados Unidos específicamente el estado de Colorado también lo está haciendo. 
Pese a ese contexto, Rabines asegura que por ahora nuestro país tiene cierta ventaja frente a los nuevos productores, la cual se mantendría hasta que los últimos logren producciones con costos interesantes. Sin embargo, a pesar de que el cultivo de quinua puede adaptarse a cualquier geografía, no existe ningún hábitat con condiciones similares al andino, por lo tanto la oferta procedente de los Andes es única. 
Por tal motivo, lo que el Perú pretende hacer es enfocar la variedad orgánica de la sierra al segmento más gourmet del mundo, detalla Velásquez. De aquí, además, se desprende el destino que tendría la quinua costera (la convencional): un mercado menos exigente en calidad y que priorice el precio. 
La quinua de la costa no tiene la calidad de la quinua de Ayacucho o de Puno, pero al fin y al cabo es quinua, con todas sus cualidades proteicas, agrega. Ambas variedades coexistirán y satisfarán a diferentes segmentos. Con ello también coincide Rabines. A nivel de país hay mayor consumo, así sea incluso por novedad: este producto que antes no se consumía en los sectores A y B ahora ya se está consumiendo.  *LA CADENA DE LA QUINUA*
De otro lado, las suspicacias que existían entre los acopiadores peruanos respecto a que los productores de la sierra mezclaban su producción con quinua costera, alterando la calidad final del cereal, son desmentidas por Rabines, quien afirma que cada empresa acopiadora o distribuidora maneja la trazabilidad de sus insumos. Si su seguimiento es correcto deberían poder identificar qué agricultores hacen esto y separarlos, concluye. 
Los principales exportadores son acopiadores es decir, compran la producción a los pequeños productores al inicio de la fase productiva, y son quienes ponen el capital para exportar. Debido a esta restricción de capital, el pequeño agricultor no puede exportar directamente. Velásquez reconoce que en toda industria, la cadena productiva está dividida en varios actores. Haría falta que el gobierno proporcione crédito suficiente para que los pequeños productores, asociándose, logren ser exportadores finales.  *Fuente: Cultivo de quinua en la costa: ¿La solución para combatir su desabastecimiento? | Semana Económica*

----------


## Franzs Jungbluth

Buenos Diaz:  
Una consulta básica en cuanto a la siembra de Quinua en la costa:    - Que espacio, extensión de terreno mínimo se debe tener para sembrar esta planta? - Esta planta por ser generalmente adaptada a la sierra, Que inconvenientes puede tener en la costa en cuanto a su crecimiento? - Que variedad se adapta mejor a la costa (Huarmey) teniendo en cuenta el clima cálido, desértico y sin muchas lluvias de la zona habría alguna posibilidad?. - Donde se consiguen las semillas de la variedad exacta como para este clima? y es posible cultivar esta planta solo con guano de isla, y humuz?     espero su atenta respuesta   gracias :EEK!:

----------


## dakarlo

Hola, consulto acerca de la variedad amarilla de marangani, me han comentado que da buena produccion y que se comporta bien en costa? Espero sus respuestas. Gracias

----------


## Greenbyte

Estimados  Hay algún proveedor que pueda ofrecer un sistema de riego tecnificado para Quinua (4 Ha)?, el campo esta ubicado en la ciudad de Arequipa tiene un reservorio agua de 25x35x3 a 10 metros de altura.  Saludos

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

He sembrado en 1.8Ha de Quinua variedad Salcedo en la Zona de "Tierras nuevas", Caserio de Coronado, Distrito de Bernal, Provincia de Sechura-Piura. En estos momentos la plantacion esta de 28 dias. El riego es por gravedad y estamos culminando la primera abonada en tierra, ya que a los 15 dias aplicamos insecticidas o para el gusano de tierra y un foliar para ayudar a enraizar y dar consistencia a la planta. Por esta zona, Valle del Bajo Piura hay dos o tres mas que estan haciendo la prueba con este cultivo. Estamos llevando el registro de todos los costos y gastos de este cultivo para compartir por este medio la experiencia al respecto.
Saludos a todos.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## jose_paredes

Buenas, me gustaria saber si alguien vende polvillo de quinua (saponina) estoy interesado en comprar buena cantidad para la ciudad de trujillo, espero puedan ayudarme con tal dato, escribanme a ppluchoparedes@hotmail.com
saludos

----------


## mireya

felicitaciones por esta siembra

----------


## TECNIAGRO

Interesante post hace poco sembre 10(has) de quinua como parcela demostrativa con riego sistematisado ,para la costa es el metodo mas productivo ya que produce asta 5 mil kg por hectarea una gran diferencia con el metodo tradicional despues de aver realizado pruebas en dos lotes diferentes uno con riego sistematisado y otro con riego a gravedad la gran diferencia fue al momento dela cosecha el lote sistematizado dio 5210 kg y el que tenia riego por gravedad 1700 kg una gran diferencia en conclusion para aquellos que  
deseen sembrar quinua en la costa peruana mi recomendacion seria que lo hagan con riego sistematisado saludos....

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Estimado Bruno:
Felicitaciones por vuestra excelente iniciativa. Actualmente en Piura mayormente se siembra quinua mediante riego por goteo q no esta al alcance de la mayoria de productores y los dias de campo q se realizan generalmente son con este tipo de cultivo. En Chiclayo ya se esta produciendo mediante riego por gravedad q es lo mas conveniente para poder elevar la produccion de este cultivo, por tanto seria buEno q el curso considere ste punto, obviamente incluyendo todo el operativo q se debe realizar para cultivar la quinua. Particularmente, tomando en cuenta las experiencias de Pitipo en Ferrenhafe tengo 1.7 has sembradas q a la fecha tiene 30 dias de germinada.
Saludos cordiales y muchos exitos.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Florencio, muchas gracias por tus aportes y sugerencias, así que los tendremos en cuenta. 
En vista que estás arrancando tu cultivo de quinua, quería saber si podríamos hacerle seguimiento a través de este tema o creando uno nuevo, para que podamos seguir el desarrollo de tu plantación en tiempo real. Si te interesa, lo que tenemos que hacer es un reporte del manejo y subir unas fotos cada 15 días; de manera que todos puedan ver el crecimiento y puedan saber el manejo que le estás dando a tu quinua, para poder intercambiar ideas y sugerencias entre todos los interesados en saber más del cultivo de quinua en costa, ya que hay muy poca información al respecto.  
Aprovecho en pedirles también a todos los que participan en este tema, que contribuyan posteando información útil, y que de paso suban fotos de sus campos, de las plagas que encuentran, o de los problemas que aparecen en sus cultivos, porque es tarea de todos aprovechar esta oportunidad única con la quinua, ya que si no hacemos las cosas bien ahora que tenemos la oportunidad, seguro serán otros países -los más competitivos- los que terminen beneficiándose de este maravilloso grando andino oriundo del Perú. 
¡¡¡Y MUCHO OJO!!!, que ya se han empezado a rechazar contenedores de quinua peruana en el extranjero por presencia de pesticidas, así que dejemos solo de preguntar, y publiquen lo que están haciendo con sus campos de quinua, y los productos que están aplicando, para que podamos intercambiar opiniones y experiencias, por el bien del negocio aquí en el Perú. ¡No desaprovechemos esta nueva y excelente oportunidad para los agricultores peruanos por favor!  
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Aunque debiera ser más tarea de ustedes los agricultores, comparto con todos unas fotos de un campo de cultivo de quinua en costa del amigo Keedy Cabrera Carlos, que está próximo a cosechar; y también les adjunto un archivo importante que enviara el Sr. Fernando Holguín, a quien le agradezco su buena voluntad compartiendo su mensaje original.   

> Como  una  forma  de  colaborar  con los  agricultores  comprometidos  con  la  quínoa  ,  les  hago  llegar  la  lista  publicada  por  la  
> FDA para  los  LMR   de  amaranto o  granos  andinos,  ya  que   lista  para  quínoa  específicamente  no  existe.
> En esta  lista  también  se  incluyen  los  LMR para  Canadá, espero  los  ayude  en  algo  a  fin de  preservar  la  calidad  de  nuestro producto
> Saludos Cordiales
> Fernando  Holguin

 IMG-20140630-WA0004.jpg IMG-20140630-WA0003.jpg IMG-20140630-WA0002.jpg IMG-20140630-WA0000.jpg

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Estimado Bruno:
Seria pertinente que se publique el motivo del rechazo de la quinua. Esto nos daria luces acerca de las sustancias que no debemos usar durante el cultivo.
Luego enviare algunas fotos de mi cultivo y hare conocer el metodo de siembra y riego por gravedad.
Saludos.

----------


## jssr

Estimados
Espero puedan facilitarme informacion de contacto para la compra de maquinaria agricola para este cultivo, partiendo de la siembra, cosecha, trilla y otros procesos.
enviar info a jmendezp@g-in.com.pe
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Aquí algo de información al respecto Florencio que es importante que conozcan...   

> Estimado Fernando, 
> Buen día. He podido apreciar los diferentes mensajes y veo también que hay mucha confusión y de diferente tipo, la idea es que no nosotros no podemos marcar las pautas en LMR’s para exportar quinua, las pautas primarias las provee el marco regulatorio de EPA quien provee los LMR’s y FDA es quien se encarga de hacer cumplir estos LMR’s en los puntos de ingreso. 
> Voy a responder a tus otras inquietudes pero creo que los mensajes están claros y debemos entenderlos así, esa es la realidad actual en base a la cual debemos trabajar:
> -          Nuevamente, no hay LMR’s establecidos por EPA (autoridad de EEUU en esta materia) para Quinua (granos) y por lo tanto cualquier residuo está prohibido y viola la normativa EPA. 
> -          El único plaguicidas con LMR’s autorizados para Quinua es el Glifosato (Norma 40 CFR §180.364), para cuyo caso se ha establecido 5 ppm, es decir, si este nivel es sobrepasado son residuos prohibidos en Quinua (grano). Por favor, revisen la esta norma en el siguiente link: eCFR ? Code of Federal Regulations
> -          Si un plaguicidas no tiene LMR’s establecidos, entonces no está autorizado, y si no está autorizado no puede ser utilizado en el cultivo puesto que el exportador se está arriesgando a que detecten estos residuos y sea sujeto de rechazo, situación que implica pérdidas para el agricultor y afecta la imagen de nuestro país porque los Rechazos y Alertas alimentan una base de datos de FDA conocida como PREDICT que consiste en un software que provee puntajes a los contenedores de acuerdos a los malos antecedentes de un país, producto, zona, exportador, problema asociado, etc., y emite un puntaje con el cual el FDA procede o no a inspeccionar el contenedor.
> -          La FDA no puede revisar el 100% de los millones de contenedores que llegan a este país, solo puede inspeccionar a través del PREDICT un 2% de los contenedores, y es por esta razón que muchos contenedores de quinua y otros productos ingresan a la cadena de comercialización a pesar que puedan tener problemas. He allí una de las grandes confusiones cuando un contenedor con problemas de residuos ingresa, le exportador piensa que no hay ningún inconveniente y comienzan las diferentes interpretaciones.
> -          Los LMR’s son como las matemáticas, no hay lugar a múltiples interpretaciones, solo hay una que es la que regula EPA. Todo lo que hacemos en la exportación tiene que estar sustentado en normas, en el caso de LMR’s, normas EPA, sino se utilizan las normas, entonces ocurrirán los problemas que estamos apreciando de rechazos y Alertas y estamos afectando una imagen comercial que ha costado mucho esfuerzo y mucho tiempo.
> -          De otro lado, y como ya lo he mencionado en otro mensaje, existen por norma, repito por norma EPA, muchos plaguicidas biológicos y botánicos que han sido exceptuados de tolerancias, es decir, que se pueden utilizar sin la limitante de tolerancias. En esta fuente se deben buscar aquellos que puedan ser útiles para el control de plagas de quinua, para lo cual pueden revisar la norma 40 CFR 180 sub-parte D en el siguiente link: eCFR ? Code of Federal Regulations
> ...

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Nuestrarimera experiencia con la quinua en la zona de Sechura, Piura...  preparando la semilla para sembrar...jpg sembrando....jpg la semilla antes de enterrar....jpg regando la quinua...jpg la quinua a los 8 dias...jpg

----------

cesarweiler

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

La quinua a los 15 dias...  la quinua a los 15 dias...jpg

----------


## LALO CUEVA

ESTIMADO: TENGO UN TERRENO ( 4.00 ha) EN PUEBLO NUEVO DE COLAN , PAITA, PIURA Y ESTA  SIN SEMBRIO DE NINGUN TIPO DESDE HACE CINCO AÑOS APROX. QUISIERA INSTRUIRME EN EL SEMBRIO DE QUINUA , CHIA, ETC.. 
AGRADECERE SI PUDIERAN AYUDARME CON LA INFORMACION REQUERIDA.
GRACIAS, ANTICIPADAMENTE. 
LALO CUEVA

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Estimado:
Te cuento lo que hemos hecho en un terreno que tambien estuvo en descanso. Este es arenoso una parte y semi-arcilloso, lo que hemos comprobado que la quinua nace en cualquier terreno bajo ciertas condiciones.
1- Gradeamos dos veces para matar un poco la hierba y soltar el terreo.
2.- Hechamos herbicida de esos que venden en el mercado (glifosato o gramoxone) y luego "machacamos".
3.- Antes que seque volvimos aplicar hierbicida, ya que el terreno tenia mucha "grama dulce".
4.- Una vez seco volvimos a gradear y luego nivelar.
5.- Despues de ello, surcamos con lampones a 1.20 de distancia entre surcos.
6.- Sembramos, en terreno seco. Hay que hacer pequeñas rayas con lampa u otra herramienta en el vertice del surco con el "lomo o cama" para luego regar la semilla que previamente a sido mezclada con arena limpia. En la foto veraz que hemos utilizado una botella plastica a la cual se le hace un pequeño hueco para botar la semilla mezclada con arena.
7.- Regamos con el agua que solo corra por los surcos y que la semilla de quinua no sea mojada. Esta germina con la humedad.
8.- En tres dias empieza a salir la planta y a cuidar de las plagas. En nuestro caso tuvimos gusano de tierra y hormiga.
A grandes rasgos este es nuestra experiencia y ojala te sirva. Ya hemos abonado con Furia, Sulpomag, Sulfato de Potasio y Fosfato Diamonico.
Saludos.

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Muchas gracias Bruno.
Efectivamente esta informacion es muy importante y digna de tener muy en cuenta.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado:
> Te cuento lo que hemos hecho en un terreno que tambien estuvo en descanso. Este es arenoso una parte y semi-arcilloso, lo que hemos comprobado que la quinua nace en cualquier terreno bajo ciertas condiciones.
> 1- Gradeamos dos veces para matar un poco la hierba y soltar el terreo.
> 2.- Hechamos herbicida de esos que venden en el mercado (glifosato o gramoxone) y luego "machacamos".
> 3.- Antes que seque volvimos aplicar hierbicida, ya que el terreno tenia mucha "grama dulce".
> 4.- Una vez seco volvimos a gradear y luego nivelar.
> 5.- Despues de ello, surcamos con lampones a 1.20 de distancia entre surcos.
> 6.- Sembramos, en terreno seco. Hay que hacer pequeñas rayas con lampa u otra herramienta en el vertice del surco con el "lomo o cama" para luego regar la semilla que previamente a sido mezclada con arena limpia. En la foto veraz que hemos utilizado una botella plastica a la cual se le hace un pequeño hueco para botar la semilla mezclada con arena.
> 7.- Regamos con el agua que solo corra por los surcos y que la semilla de quinua no sea mojada. Esta germina con la humedad.
> ...

 Hola Florencio, muchas gracias por compartir la información que has obtenido de tu experiencia sembrando quinua, y muchas gracias también por las fotos, ya que ambas cosas se complementan para que otros usuarios entiendan cómo estás haciendo las cosas tú. 
Te pido por favor continuemos haciéndole seguimiento a tu cultivo para ver su desarrollo y evolución a través del tiempo, por lo que esperamos poder contar con nuevas fotos y más información del manejo, para otros puedan aprender de tu experiencia, o incluso para que otros usuarios te den sus opiniones o sugerencias para mejorar tu cultivo. 
Sería importante si pudieras empezar a registrar también con imágenes, las plagas que atacan a la quinua en costa, y que compartas los productos y las aplicaciones que haces para controlarlos, ya que de allí se puede armar un buen debate técnico. 
Estoy seguro que te servirá mucho y le servirá a muchos tu seguimiento de quinua, así que continuemos con esto por favor para ver si así otros agricultores se animan también a hacerle seguimiento a sus cultivos, porque sería muy importante contar con buenos seguimientos de cultivos bien manejados, para que otros tengan o puedan acceder a esos "manuales prácticos de cultivo"; y no sólo de quinua, si no de todos los productos que se cultivan en el Perú. 
Por eso no me voy a cansar de decirles a todos, que por favor *intercambien más información, suban más fotos, den a conocer detalles de sus cultivos*, porque así vamos a mejorar como agricultores, y a la vez estaríamos contribuyendo con otras personas que necesitan información para poder encarar un cultivo con algo más de conocimiento previo. 
Bueno Florencio, esperamos poder tener noticias y fotos de cultivo en unos 15 días para ver su crecimiento y discutir sobre los problemas que se te puedan haber presentado. Y si no hay problema alguno con tu cultivo, eso actúa como conclusión de que has hecho bien las cosas; y si las hiciste bien, lo más probable es que no tengas problemas en vender tu quinua, porque habrán varias personas que sepan de tu cosecha y de la calidad de tu producto, pues han podido seguir todo el proceso de desarrollo de tu cultivo de quinua y saben el manejo que les has dado. 
Nuevamente muchas gracias por compartir la info y las fotos, y ya te estaré haciendo algunas consultas para ver si tú nos puedes ayudar a aclarar las dudas más comunes que tienen los que desean iniciar un cultivo de quinua en la costa del Perú. 
Saludos

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Estimado Bruno:
Comparto totalmente tus inquietudes y estaremos informando del desarrollo de esta plantacion porque la idea es ayudarnos a crecer..
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## LALO CUEVA

GRACIAS AMIGO POR LA INFORMACION.
ESTOY RECABANDO INFORMACION PARA DECIDIR EMPEZAR A PREPARAR EL TERRENO, PERO TAMBIEN EL  ANUNCIO DE UN POSIBLE FENOMENO DEL NIÑO DE LEVE A MODERADO, ME PONE UN FRENO.
ESTARE ATENTO A LAS PUBLICACIONES.
SALUDOS
E CUEVA V.

----------


## dakarlo

Estimados, voy a sembrar 3 has de quinua en ica para el mes de agosto var. Amarilla de marangani, quisiera saber si es la recomendable para la zona. Saludos

----------


## ivancix

Bruno, buenos dias. 
Tengo duda en cuanto a la siembra de quinua para estas fechas, tendremos algún problema en la Costa Norte (Piura - Lambayeque) de lluvias fuertes con el fenómeno del Niño?, espero puedan compartir información sobre ese tema, especialmente si habra lluvias fuertes y en que meses. 
Muchas gracias.

----------


## bernardo andre

ESTIMADO FLORENCIO
tus experiencias son muy favorables para los lectores de esta pagina.
quisiera saber el momento de tu fertilizacion. 
saludos 
BERNARDO DONAYRE PEÑA

----------


## Gustavo leonidas

suelos arenosos eriazos salinos? , he sembrado quinua en lambayeque una parte del terreno es salin y no creio nada, al igual que otros cultivos, explicame como es en tu caso.. gracias.

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Esta es mi quinua a los 50 dias...  Img03_15-07-2014.jpg Img04_15-07-2014.jpg

----------

Inge Gustavo

----------


## dakarlo

Hola Florencio, que variedad de quinua es y en que zona? Saludos y gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Florencio, pareciera que una de las fotos está con un filtro que no deja ver bien el cultivo, por lo que sería bueno que corrijas ese detalle para tus próximas fotos. Por otro lado, no te olvides de contarnos el manejo que le has dado a tu cultivo y cuáles son tus observaciones luego de este periodo de desarrollo de tu cultivo de quinua.  
¿Qué productos estás aplicando y qué resultados has podido notar? ¿Has podido detectar alguna plaga o enfermedad en el cultivo? ¿Has medido pH y CE del agua con el que riegas? Espero nos puedas contar un poco más al respecto para intercambiar información técnica. 
Muchas gracias y esperamos más noticias de tu cultivo de quinua por favor.

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

La variedad es Salcedo y esta en la zona de Sechura, sector Tierras Nuevas, distrito de Bernal.
Saludos.

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Estimado Bruno: 
Compartiendo nuestra primera experiencia con la quinua, debo mencionar lo siguiente:
El terreno donde hemos sembrado es franco arenoso, con un ph de 4.5 y esta regado por gravedad.
Estuvo en descanso varias campañas y tuvimos que emplear rastra dos vueltas para matar la grama, aplicar herbicidas de los que hay en el mercado (kloner, glifosato, etc) luego machacar, dejamos secar y nuevamente gradeamos, despues de ello nivelamos y despues surcamos. Hicimos surcos de 30 cm de profundidad a distancia de 1.20 mts. Sembramos la quinua previamente mezclada con arena limpia (10kg de arena x 1kg de quinua) en la parte superior de los extremos del surco.
La germinacion se produce por la humedad a partir del 2do dia del riego. No se debe mojar la semila sembrada porque demora en nacer o no nace.
Abonamos a los 20 dias con sulfato de potasio, fosfato diamonico, sulpomag, furia y sulfato de amonio; 1 saco de cada uno x hectarea.
Hemos probado que el exceso de humedad provoca la aparicion del mildiu el cual hemos combatido con productos que contienen mancozeb.
En estos momentos la plantacion esta sana y empieza la floracion por lo que aplicaremos bioestimulantes para ello.
Obviamente estan las labores de deshierbos y aporque para facilitar la eliminacion de la hierba y el abonamiento.
Les seguiremos contando lo que ocurra a medida que avancemos.
Tambien enviaremos fotos con mejor resolucion.
Cordiales saludos.

----------


## Walter Mendoza

Según nuestra corta experiencia relativamente a cultivares que se adapten a la costa podemos referir lo siguiente (variedades que hemos cultivado tanto en sierra de Cajamarca como en Costa Norte, en 02 campañas : Salcedo INIA, Pasankalla roja, Collana y Blanca de Junin): 
Para un sistema de conducción de riego por gravedad, por surcos, hay que evitar en llo posible el encharcamiento. La Salcedo inia no es la mejor variante pues se moja la parte inferior y ataca el Mildiú ya, y a las 72 horas se perdió el cultivo, tal es así que se tiene incluso que hacer la fumigación antes del riego. Se puede controlar al dar una gradiente de desnivel de surco y/o sembrando en costilla o lomo de surco. en terrenos arenosos no se presenta éste problema. Yo las distribuiría pasí por grado de susceptibilidad al Mildiú (mayor a menor) : Salcedo Inia, Pasankalla, Collana, Blanca de Junin. Por ser apetecibles a las aves : Pasankalla, Salcedo INIA, Blanca de Junin, Collana. Se puede sembrar trigo/avena/alverja alrededor del campo, pues las aves los prefieren a la quinua.
Con tecnología media y bajo una correcta conducción tienen una productividad de Salcedo -1,7 ton./ha, Pasankalla - 2,0 ton/ha, Collana - 1,5 ton/ha, Junin - 2,20 ton. Estos resultados corresponden a zona de Chepén.
La variedad Blanca de Junin es relativamente fuerte ante el ataque de Mildiú, ante la escasez de agua e incluso por tener un porte mas alto soporta mejor la invasión de malezas, y su productividad es así mas estable (la variedad no es muy aceptada pues su periodo vegetativo es 4,5-5 meses). La variedad Salcedo INIA es de mayor cuidado pues bajo riego por gravedad puede verse fuertemente afectada por Mildiú. 
Como en otros cultivos una planta fuerte resiste más a las enfermedades, un buen abonamiento de fondo garantiza plantas robustas. 
La germinación de quinua en riego por gravedad es un tema aparte. En Costa se remoja el terreno, se ara, surca, y al momento de sembrar puede estar semiseca la capa superficial del suelo, y la quinua no germina. en suelos arenosos se tienen buenos resultados con siembra en seco y riego posterior, en arcillosos con riego y siembra posterior en lomo de surco. En zonas donde se cuenta con "caballos aporcadores" éstos dan buen resultado abriendo nuevo surco por el lomo tapando así malezas. 
Referente a siembra por sistema de riego por presión con cintas de riego son menos afectados por Mildiú,pues se evita el contacto de las plantas con el agua. en la zona de Chepén se tienen campos con Pasankalla hasta de 6,o ton/ha. Salcedo 3,8-4,5 ton/ha. 
Para un control selectivo de malezas de hoja angosta se usa con éxito el Cletodim.   
Hemos observado algunas variedades de quinuas amargas de alta resistencia al Mildiú y de gran productividad, en INIA de Cajamarca. Pero aún no son muy comerciales. 
Saludos cordiales

----------


## waylla

Amigos, tengo una pregunta que espero me sepan contestar: Qué acciones es más recomendable seguir para preparar el terreno para quinua, si antes hubo caña? Se puede quemar y utilizar la ceniza? Muy agradecido y espero sus respuestas.

----------


## waylla

Disculpen amigos, se me olvidó decir que las tierras están en la zona de Pacanguilla (Chepén) y que el terreno es salino. Gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Para suelos salinos aplica Tierraverde 12 bolsas/ha lo puedes aplicar de diferentes maneras, tambien te resulta benefico aplicar 60kg de melaza con 4 lt de microorganismos nativos.

----------


## kscastaneda

No hay ningún problema en que lo quemes y uses la ceniza como fuente de potasio. Te sugiero que prepares tus surcos como para maíz y siembres a un solo lado así vas a tener más plantas/ha. Nosotros estamos dejando 20 plantas/mL tenemos a doble hilera en camas y asi como te sugiero. Hemos tenido buenos resultados con la aplicación de ZETAMIN en quinua aplicado a los 15 días luego de emergida la semilla. Te puedo enviar las imagenes escribeme a biofertil@live.com   

> Amigos, tengo una pregunta que espero me sepan contestar: Qué acciones es más recomendable seguir para preparar el terreno para quinua, si antes hubo caña? Se puede quemar y utilizar la ceniza? Muy agradecido y espero sus respuestas.

----------


## waylla

Muchas gracias Ing. Castañeda por sus valiosos consejos que con seguridad aplicaré en mis terrenos. Mantendré al tanto de los resultados. Saludos cordiales.

----------


## macbravo

estoy interesado en sembrar quinua, en la ciudad de ica distrito de Ocucaje, debido  a su intensidad lumínica buena calidad de suelo, y por ser un zona casi aislada del resto del valle, las plagas y enfermedades no serian un problema, pero no cuento con mayor información del tema, gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos, ¿me pueden explicar qué estamos haciendo con el negocio de la quinua en costa?... Tengan cuidado en meterse a este cultivo sin saber, que los rechazos ya no son una novedad.  
Les dejo una noticia importante al respecto: Últimas Noticias - Estados Unidos rechaza envío de 200 toneladas de quinua por tener pesticida 
Espero que sepamos corregir los problemas a tiempo, porque creo que es demasiada quinua la que se está sembrando en nuestra costa, sin que haya mucho conocimiento sobre el tema. 
Saludos y mucho cuidado con lo que estamos haciendo.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola macbravo, el manejo la quinua es bien sencillo; lo unico que tienes que controlar bien es el tema del mildiu y las larvas; por otra parte el manejo del agua para hacerla germinar es clave.  
Tu siembra hazlo a 0.6 m de surco y siembralo a chorro, luego de todas maneras vas a tener que desahijar dejando 20 a 25 plantas/ metro lineal. 
En cuanto a la nutrición foliar, protección del cultivo y fertilización te puedo elaborar un plan de manejo acorde a tu análisis de suelo y agua. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Estimado Ing. Castañeda:
Muchas gracias por sus valiosos comentarios. Tengo un terrero salino, ph 3 a 3.5 y deseo mejorar. Que me puede recomendar al respecto. La zona es Sechura en Piura.
Saludos.

----------


## Pedro Pompeyo Osores Morante

Existe una variedad boliviana resistente a las sales,originaria alrededor del salar boliviano, que podria ser util ,en desiertos costeros.

----------


## macbravo

Estimado Carlos, gracias por su respuesta, para ser exactos la zona de producción donde trabajo se llama Ocucaje, y se caracteriza por regar los cultivos por inundación de melgas? o pozas c periodos de 15 ha 24 horas, y de manera anual, solo con aguas de avenidas, debido  esto el nivel freático de lo zona es e 2 a 3 mt,y pueden producise cultivos con total normalidad como, pallar, frejol, garbanzo, zapallo, algodón y frutales en general, debido a esto creo que se puede intentar con la quinua...

----------


## enrique_j

Alguien conoce de alguna empresa que brinde el servicio de trillado de la quinua en la provincia de Barranca.

----------


## ARMANDO ROSALES

Amigos: 
Estoy sembrando quinua en Huaral, el sembrio ya tiene 15 días y hay mucha mala hierba, que herbicida me recomiendan y como aplicarlo. 
Muchas Gracias 
Armando Rosales

----------


## dakarlo

Estimados, se da el servicio de trillado y escarificado de quinua en Ica, a bajo costo. Los interesados comunicarse al 955263595, solicite su cotización sin compromiso al Email: inagri.jecsac@gmail.com

----------


## dakarlo

Alquiler de Trilladora 500 kg/hr. (aproximado). Servicio de escarificado/ pelado de quinua. Zona de Ica. Interesados contactarse al 955263595  o solicitar cotización al email inagri.jecsac@gmail.com

----------


## eegraz

Quirsie saber que herbicida usar para control de malezas de hoja ancha en Quinoa,,,principio activo y dosis?? Gracias

----------


## Josecarlossanchez

Buenas Tardes con todos soy nuevo en el Foro. 
Comentarles que estoy desarrollando Quinua en el valle de Olmos, tenemos 50 hectáreas de quinua tradicional y 50 hectáreas orgánicas , al principio sembramos INIA SALCEDO y tuvimos muy malos resultados, es una variedad que no se adapta a la zona norte, es muy susceptible al mildiu, a raiz de eso empezamos a probar con 12 variedades que trajimos de diferentes zonas del país. 
La que mejor nos funcionó es la variedad Nativa Arequipeña, que es una selección de amarilla de marangani, pero con menos porcentaje de saponina ,la cual la purificamos por selección, ya que al principio nos vino con mucha variabilidad , con esto hemos podido hacer un protocolo orgánico y hasta la fecha no tenemos problemas la convencional a 90 días y la orgánica a 45 días, el único problema que tenemos hasta ahora es el chinche con el cual estamos investigando con varios productos. 
Esperando esta información se útil y me comenten como están solucionando el problema del chinche. 
Atte  
Josecarlos Sánchez Plasencia

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## enrique_j

> Buenas Tardes con todos soy nuevo en el Foro. 
> Comentarles que estoy desarrollando Quinua en el valle de Olmos, tenemos 50 hectáreas de quinua tradicional y 50 hectáreas orgánicas , al principio sembramos INIA SALCEDO y tuvimos muy malos resultados, es una variedad que no se adapta a la zona norte, es muy susceptible al mildiu, a raiz de eso empezamos a probar con 12 variedades que trajimos de diferentes zonas del país. 
> La que mejor nos funcionó es la variedad Nativa Arequipeña, que es una selección de amarilla de marangani, pero con menos porcentaje de saponina ,la cual la purificamos por selección, ya que al principio nos vino con mucha variabilidad , con esto hemos podido hacer un protocolo orgánico y hasta la fecha no tenemos problemas la convencional a 90 días y la orgánica a 45 días, el único problema que tenemos hasta ahora es el chinche con el cual estamos investigando con varios productos. 
> Esperando esta información se útil y me comenten como están solucionando el problema del chinche. 
> Atte  
> Josecarlos Sánchez Plasencia

 Cual es el rendimiento que obtienes por hectárea con la semilla de la variedad Nativa arequipeña.

----------


## Josecarlossanchez

2.9 Tn por Hectárea promedio.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas Tardes con todos soy nuevo en el Foro. 
> Comentarles que estoy desarrollando Quinua en el valle de Olmos, tenemos 50 hectáreas de quinua tradicional y 50 hectáreas orgánicas , al principio sembramos INIA SALCEDO y tuvimos muy malos resultados, es una variedad que no se adapta a la zona norte, es muy susceptible al mildiu, a raiz de eso empezamos a probar con 12 variedades que trajimos de diferentes zonas del país. 
> La que mejor nos funcionó es la variedad Nativa Arequipeña, que es una selección de amarilla de marangani, pero con menos porcentaje de saponina ,la cual la purificamos por selección, ya que al principio nos vino con mucha variabilidad , con esto hemos podido hacer un protocolo orgánico y hasta la fecha no tenemos problemas la convencional a 90 días y la orgánica a 45 días, el único problema que tenemos hasta ahora es el chinche con el cual estamos investigando con varios productos. 
> Esperando esta información se útil y me comenten como están solucionando el problema del chinche. 
> Atte  
> Josecarlos Sánchez Plasencia

 Estimado Josecarlos, muchas gracias por la información compartida, porque la mejor información es la que proviene de la misma experiencia del agricultor. Pregunta por el lado comercial, ¿tienes algún problema al comercializar tu quinua cuando mencionas la variedad que es?. Te lo pregunto porque no es una variedad muy conocida aún en el mercado internacional, y no sé qué tan fácil es colocarla y si pagan el mismo precio que por las variedades más conocidas como la INIA Salcedo, la Blanca Junín, la Pasankalla, etc.  
Saludos

----------


## Josecarlossanchez

Hola Bruno, contestando tu pregunta, hicimos un análisis de proceso y procesada es igual a Inia Salcedo, lo que varia que tiene entre 3 y 4 % mas de merma por que tiene mayor contenido de saponina. 
Atte  
JC

----------


## daniel25_387@hotmail.com

amigo una consulta, como se hace la fertilización(en que parte aplicas el fertilizante) y en que periodo del cultivo, hacen aporques?, gracias

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

La fertilizacion lo hicimos manualmente con pala o lampa a los 20 dias despues de la germinacion. Hicimos aporques a los 45 dias y de alli deshierbos manuales.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## asalvador

Clemente, manifiesto mi primera experiencia en quinua blanca junin, e sembrado 1.5 hectareas, la cual estoy cosechando.
El cultivo necesita bastante cuidado con la hierba, ya que no es dificil su cultivo ya que las hierbas estan entre las plantas de quinua y el principal problemas es de gusano,chinches, salta hojas (chupadores), que mas proliferan en verano.
En estos momentos tengo un cultivo de 3 meses,el cual esta mejor cultivado pero la inversión es muy alto.
Tengo problemas para vender la quinua que estoy cosechando. 
Slds:
Abraham Salvador
Cel: 949973548

----------


## enrique_j

Señores respecto al cultivo de la quinua en la costa saben si alguien obtuvo ese rendimiento espectacular de 5tn con riego por gravedad que publicito inia porque utilizando semilla certificada y una adecuada fertilización solo se llego a menos de 2.5 tn en varias zonas de la costa en verdad no lo encuentro rentable el costo por hectárea con tan bajo rendimiento.

----------


## Miguel PROANPE

Estimados,
Para comentarles e informarles la próxima inauguración de la PRIMERA plantaprocesadora de QUINUA en el norte de país (PERU) que se ubica en la Ciudad deTRUJILLO, contando con las certificaciones que garantiza la inocuidad delproducto y la alta pureza del mismo. Asimismo cuenta con certificación CERES yen proceso HACCP.
La planta cuenta con escarificado en seco, despedrado, pulido, gravimetría (selecciónde granos por tamaño)  y clasificación degranos por color (selector LED, última tecnología); adicional al ello, sebrindara un servicio personalizado para el secado del grano, que garantice elporcentaje exacto de humedad para el producto.
Pueden visitar nuestra página web http://www.proanpe.como contactarse con el siguiente número telefónico 946846889

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, comparto con ustedes un par de archivos con cuadros e información de las exportaciones de quinua peruana durante el 2014. Espero les sea de utilidad. Saludos.

----------


## Miguel PROANPE

Gracias Bruno, siempre es importante la información estadística.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, me gustaría preguntarles a los que me ofrecieron su quinua hace unos meses -y a todos en general- si lograron vender su quinua, a qué precios y condiciones, y qué problemas se presentaron en el camino  :Confused: . Creo que sería importante discutir sobre precios al productor, porque el año pasado la venta de quinua de costa estuvo complicada por el tema de manejo de residuos de pesticidas, y los precios deben haber complicado también a muchos me imagino. Hace poco vi una persona que la remataba en S/.3.50 x Kg, así que no sé si alguien me pueda dar información al respecto para saber cómo está la despensa de quinua en este momento y cuánto se está o estuvo pagando en campo. 
Gracias y saludos.

----------


## carlus000

estimado bruno, en los últimos 3 meses el precio en campo e la irrigación majes se ha estado pagando entre 2.5 a 3.2 x kg por estas razones no veo que se este sembrando quinua para este año en esta irrigación

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> estimado bruno, en los últimos 3 meses el precio en campo e la irrigación majes se ha estado pagando entre 2.5 a 3.2 x kg por estas razones no veo que se este sembrando quinua para este año en esta irrigación

 Estimado carlus000, muchas gracias por la información, y al parecer no me equivoco al decir que el precio en campo está en muy bajo. Ahora me están ofreciendo quinua de Ayacucho con los siguientes precios:  *Blanca x Kg*
- Ecológica: S/.9
- Convencional: S/.6.5  *Roja x Kg*
- Ecológica: S/.11.00
- Convencional: S/.10.50  *Negra x Kg*
- Ecológica:S/.11.00
- Convencional:S/.10.50 
La verdad no creo que las empresas paguen esos precios, pero voy a ofrecerla igual a algunas empresas para ver qué me dicen. 
Saludos

----------


## cpas1986

Por fin alguien que siquiera que pregunta como nosotros los productores de quinua estamos pateando latas, pero una noticia a los amigos que tienen quinua aun, no les vendan a estos malditos intermediarios, no produzcan mas quinua, ya que en todos los valles como en del Mantaro no se sembro ni una pizca de quinua, ahora habra escasez, y ahora quiero ver a esos intermediarios que ganaron con nuestro sudor millones de soles.

----------


## cesaredb

Hola a todos, en Ayacucho estamos produciendo campos semilleros 100 por ciento organico, tenemos 4 variedades de Semillas, roja pasankalla, negra collana , Salcedo Inia e Inia 431 Altiplano semabradas a 3580 msnm. Les envio la pagina.  https://www.facebook.com/profile.php...805838&fref=ts
Cualquier pregunta al Cel  999125504

----------


## Juanx_O

*Nombre de la variedad*  *Efusión de saponina* *Color de pericarpio* *Color de epispermo* *Tamaño de grano* *Zonas de producción*  INIA 431 - Altiplano   Nada Crema  Blanco  Grande  Altiplano, Costa  Amarilla Marangani  Mucha  Anaranjado  Blanco  Grande  Valles Interandinos  Rosada de Yanamango  Poca  Crema Blanco Mediano  Valles Interandinos  INIA 427 - Amarilla Sacaca Mucha  Amarillo  Blanco  Grande  Valles Interandinos  Illpa INIA Nada  Crema  Blanco  Grande  Altiplano  Salcedo INIA  Nada  Crema  Blanco  Grande  Altiplano, Valles Interandinos, Costa  Quillahuaman INIA  Regular  Crema  Blanco  Mediano  Valles Interandinos  Ayacuchana INIA  Regular  Crema  Blanco  Pequeño  Valles Interandinos  Blanca de Juli  Poca  Crema  Blanco  Pequeño Altiplano  Blanca de Junín  Regular  Crema  Blanco  Mediano  Valles Interandinos, Costa  Cheweca  Poca  Crema  Blanco  Mediano  Altiplano  Huacariz  Poca  Crema  Blanco  Mediano  Valles Interandinos  Hualhuas  Nada  Crema  Blanco  Mediano  Valles Interandinos  Kankolla  Poca  Crema  Blanco  Mediano  Altiplano  Mantaro  Nada  Crema  Blanco  Mediano  Valles Interandinos  Rosada de Junín  Regular  Crema  Blanco  Pequeño  Valles Interandinos  Rosada Taraco  Mucha  Crema  Blanco  Grande  Altiplano  Huancayo  Regular  Crema  Crema  Mediano  Valles Interandinos  INIA 420 - Negra Collana Nada  Gris  Negro  Pequeño  Altiplano, Valles Interandinos, Costa  INIA 415 - Pasankalla  Nada  Gris  Rojo  Mediano  Altiplano, Valles Interandinos, Costa         Fuente: Catalogo de Variedades Comerciales de Quinua en el Perú (Minagri, FAO, INIA)

----------


## Pedro Pompeyo Osores Morante

Hola de su bienvenida informacion se conocen cuatro variedades de diferentes colores, que se pueden sembrar en costa ,mi idea era cruzarlas con plantas silvestres de quinua que crecen en costa de grano color negro,como podria hacer?

----------


## Juanx_O

> Hola de su bienvenida informacion se conocen cuatro variedades de diferentes colores, que se pueden sembrar en costa ,mi idea era cruzarlas con plantas silvestres de quinua que crecen en costa de grano color negro,como podria hacer?

 Buenas tardes. 
Me parece interesante su idea de mejoramiento genético por cruza. Actualmente INIA se encuentra investigando la semilla de quinua y sus cruces. La clave para una buena producción es la semilla "Usando semilla de buena calidad
garantizas tus cosechas". La semilla es el insumo estratégico para la mejora de la productividad agropecuaria.  
Para información especializada:  lpajuelo@inia.gob.pe 
Atte.
Juan Rodriguez

----------

